
A Fast, Minimal Memory, Consistent Hash Algorithm (2014) - gbrown_
https://arxiv.org/abs/1406.2294
======
rubiquity
This is the paper about Jump Hashing. A must read on this is Damian Gryski’s
post comparing a bunch of consistent hashing algorithms, all with their own
sets of trade offs related to speed, balancing, and memory usage.

[https://medium.com/@dgryski/consistent-hashing-
algorithmic-t...](https://medium.com/@dgryski/consistent-hashing-algorithmic-
tradeoffs-ef6b8e2fcae8)

------
mcguire

        int32_t JumpConsistentHash(uint64_t key, int32_t num_buckets) {
            int64_t b = ­1, j = 0;
            while (j < num_buckets) {
                b = j;
                key = key * 2862933555777941757ULL + 1;
                j = (b + 1) * (double(1LL << 31) / double((key >> 33) + 1));
            }
            return b;
        }

------
sfopdxnonstop
If it's five lines of code then put the five lines in the abstract.

------
hengestone
The authors mention that the algorithm is not patented, and won't be. Wait,
can algorithms be patented?!

~~~
daemin
Yes, GIF, MPEG, Arithmetic Coding, all have been patented or parts that
comprise them have been patented.

